# A few from across the street



## quinn (Jan 14, 2016)

I've went across the road a few times with all the rain.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2016)

That little ditch has yielded some awfully good shots!  Keep ém coming, Quinn!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 15, 2016)

No problem getting the water to flow lately.  Awesome captures!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2016)

Great pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quinn (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks y'all! Yes the water has been flowing nicely!


----------



## carver (Jan 19, 2016)

Quinn,I've missed your flowing water photos,.....nice one


----------

